# Best Black and Tan



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

With Warhorse passing these babies out on CS I thought we could all share some suggestions on a good Black and Tan. I have a few.....Guiness and Bodington Pub Ale, Young's Double Choclate and Bass, and Guiness and Bass. Just want to know everyone's little preference.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I like the classics. Black and Tan(Guinness and Bass) and Half and Half(Guinness and Harps)

Ron


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

One of the most awesome B&Ts you can ever have
Dogfishhead World Wide Stout
Hampton Altbier

mmmm mmmmm good


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

one of my favorites is a scottish black and tan with guiness and tennents
yummy!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Try this:

Bass and roll the guinness ove it.

Then roll some boddingtons over the Guinness. 

it's a triple play and delicious!!!

at the Pub I use to work at in NorCal I use to make 'em in peoples personal mugs. 


T


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

partagaspete said:


> Try this:
> 
> Bass and roll the guinness ove it.
> 
> ...


That sounds interesting to me.

And I like the Blacktop, Beamish and Fat Tire Amber Ale.

Stacey


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

My fave Black 'N' Tan- Guinness and Fullers London Pride

Cheers...


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Might want to check this post I made for pointers on layered beers. (technically only Guiness and Bass is a Black and Tan). The post I made just below it includes some "recipes".

I am still very fond of Young's Oatmeal Stout with Dogfish Head 60 Minute IPA

-Matt-


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Might want to check this post I made for pointers on layered beers. (technically only Guiness and Bass is a Black and Tan). The post I made just below it includes some "recipes".
> 
> I am still very fond of Young's Oatmeal Stout with Dogfish Head 60 Minute IPA
> 
> -Matt-


Appreciate the correction.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Might want to check \
> I am still very fond of Young's Oatmeal Stout with Dogfish Head 60 Minute IPA
> 
> -Matt-


oh, I am going to get some of those this week, thanks matt!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

If it wasn't for Black and Tans, Ron wouldn't even drink beer!:al 

ATL


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Yuengling Black & Tan is good, too!!!


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

Even though I have not tried one I would imagine the Smithwick's I started a post about earlier would make an awesome Black and Tan with some Guinness.


----------

